# Only One Breast Tender?



## lovemyhubby

Has anyone experienced this in early pregnancy? Only my left breast is full and slightly tender. I'm testing on Wednesday so my fingers are crossed!


----------



## LuckyInLove09

I haven't had a BFP yet, but I will say that I noticed I was getting some shooting pains above my left bb only. Then the nipple on just my left one started looking different. Now both of my nipples look different and neither of my bb's have pains. Lol. I have noooo clue what to think about that. Good luck hun! Hope you get that BFP! :flower:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh WOW so is mine... I thought this is in my head.. but nope, the left nip was soar as all get out, its OK now but it started peeling? and looks bigger than the other one?? Oh and there vainy as hell too... I'm due on the 2nd... Guess I'll have to wait and see.. ;)

Good luck to everyone... Lets get those :bfp:


----------



## lovemyhubby

Well it must be a sign of pregnancy because I got my BFP!!! good luck to u ladies!!


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm only 6 dpo but yes, my left breast is fuller than my right and alot more tender. Only on the sides though, this started about 2 dpo and normally my breasts get slightly tender but only right before AF and not on the sides like this, more in my armpit area.........strange 

Oh and by the way Congrats!!


----------



## raelynjo

Congrats!!!


----------



## emma09

congrats!!!!!! my left boob is sore too!! only the left one so weird lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congratulations Luvmyhubby... Thats fabulous news...


----------

